# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Veduta of a late medieval town - by Chlodowech

## Ilanthar

*Veduta of a late medieval town*

*Created in : traditional media*

*Review*
Chlodowech is an unmistakable artist for everyone who loves detailed, patiently crafted and designed historical maps. Working with traditional media, a map like Veduta is a beautiful tribute to those medieval town and landscape maps, with everything needed : the perspective, frame, churches and city walls, the bridge and water reflection.
Chlodowech offered us here a believable late medieval city with all the important buildings and even a jousting ground. No wonder he won an atlas award for this wonderful map.

Finished map
WIP thread

----------


## Falconius

Congrats Chlodowech!
Well deserved  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

Congrats Chlodowech  :Smile: 
Great piece of work, among your many great pieces.  :Wink:

----------


## Chlodowech

Wait, what? :O Where did that come from now - i totally didn't expect this  :Very Happy: 

On the other hand - damn, that is one very nice surprise! I don't think this one ever got nominated on the Cartographers' Choice channel, and i don't know who voted for it, but i want to say thanks to them and to all the people who commented, helped and repped it on both the WIP and the finished map thread over the more than 3 months that i worked on the map. It was a pleasure!  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

Oh so deserved CG  :Smile:  Congratulations Chlodowech !

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Awesome map, just a matter of time until it was awarded the CG.

----------


## Wired

Well deserved, that's a work of art!

----------


## QED42

Inspirational map! One of my favourites on the guild, a style I really love and hope to see more of.

----------


## MistyBeee

So well deserved ! The shading work on this map is especially great. Well done, Chlodowech !  :Smile:

----------


## Adfor

The perspective you've attained here is impeccable, it is my favorite of the latest Atlas Awards. You've truly amazed me with your capability to hand draw such a beauty!

Cheers!

IR

----------


## jshoer

This is a very well-deserved Cartographers' Choice!

----------


## TheDwarf

Wow, stunning work!
I'm wondering, what's the original size of it?

----------


## Pomb

Congrats! The map looks amazing. I really like the hills! 
I'm envious of the confidence in your mark making.

----------


## AliceBlackBow

This map is beautiful. I had a friend recommend this site to learn how to get an idea of drawing towns and more detailed maps, and I have to say it holds up to the expectation. Great job!  :Wink:

----------


## Jaxilon

This is wonderful. I love the density of your shading on it - if that's a thing. It is a very fine piece of art.

----------


## HobbitArtisan

Wow! a truly beautiful map,and in traditional media?! I feel like i'm transported back in time every time I look at it

----------


## Kaja

Staggeringly, unfairly good.   The longer I look, the more impressed I am by all the fine details and truly "lived in" feel.

----------


## W_Keystone

Beautifully done! 

I love the view / landscape style and your shading really adds a great overall effect.

----------


## Cookiegod

This drawing is of impeccable quality. I wish I were able to do that. Props to the maker!

----------


## TurtleSoup

Impressive!

----------


## Sardine

Lovely, it nicely captures the period with a touch of romance

----------


## Landstrider

This is such a beautiful map!

----------


## SharpPointyStick

This is the kind of map I feel like I could just walk into & stay a while. Absolutely stunning!

----------

